# S Fest West



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Saturday is S Fest West in Monrovia. I will be there. I have a long list of wants but a short list of needs, the needs are pretty much just a dozen SHS uncouplers. If any other members of the MTF will be there let me know. This event is as good as it gets for west coast Flyer people.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

WOW There is life here..lol...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I will take that as a NO, you will not be making the trip from NY so you can pay twice as much for the same items.
I see that all the forums have been slow for the last few weeks. Must be warm weather and chores. Next Thursday I am making what should be my final journey to the layout builders shop prior to delivery. I should have some updates and pictures after the trip.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Below is a picture of a nice Pikemaster layout set up at the show today.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I never cared too much for the pikemaster stuff, but that is a nice little layout.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is another picture looking in the opposite direction. The layout in the background is Lionel AF FasTrack.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I have the AF Champion 800 set. Got it for Christmas when I was 6 years old. AF had been out of business for a while, so I guess my parents found a set that was being liquidated or something. Still have all the houses, the train and small parts. Had to replace the light poles those broke very easily.

I'd like to get more panels, but the crossover panel is quite elusive.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Here is another picture looking in the opposite direction. The layout in the background is Lionel AF FasTrack.
> View attachment 184249


Tom, 
Thanks for sharing that photo, no doubt the nicest Pike-Master set I have seen. 

The fastrack layout is also nice, and I would love to convert my layout to fastrack but that would be very expensive and time consuming at this point.
George


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I picked up Pikemaster layout in pieces a couple of years ago and priced it out...in Good condition it was worth around $250 but never found the time to finish it off...got $!00 at our train show...


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Dave,
I am still gathering a few pieces and cleaning my 600 set up. After I get it all put together and running I am not sure what I will do with it next. I have cleaned and lubed and run the 21165 on my other layout, in the meantime.
George


----------

